
The Autonomous Selfie Drone Is Here. Is Society Ready for It? - nikolasavic
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2018/02/13/technology/skydio-autonomous-drones.html
======
vannevar
Considering that the selfie drone can only stay in the air for 15 minutes, I
think society is safe. For now.

------
wcoenen
Another step closer to slaughterbots

[https://youtu.be/HipTO_7mUOw](https://youtu.be/HipTO_7mUOw)

~~~
BoorishBears
To me, the main differences between those “slaughterbots” and the type of
terrorist attack we’d see today don’t actually matter to people who would do
such a thing.

Sure you don’t have to be as close to the target, but any terror group that
could obtain top of the line military hardware and smuggle it close enough
could probably smuggle modern hardware that’d do the same. The video makes it
seem like the equivalent of a terrorist group armed with top end missles
today.

And usually groups that carry out terror attacks don’t care about being found
out, the whole idea of “we don’t know who did it” wouldn’t really matter to
them.

It’s scary to think about these things until you realize, if people want to
cause terror, they can. Today anyone who could setup an attack with explosives
could tape them to a drone and strike a person. To me the real question is how
can we stabilize international relations and reduce the number of people who
are thinking about doing things like this.

If you want something to be scared about, be scared about what the result of
global warming will cause when climate change leads to turmoil and further
global strife. That’s an outcome that will be deadly with or without
“slaughterbots”, that we can actually start trying to solve, instead of
preemptively hindering our own technological advancements

------
photojosh
I highly recommend the Black Mirror episode Metalhead (S04E05), then combine
that idea with this if you never want to sleep again.

